# Craftsman 3.7 18



## joe25DA (Mar 11, 2009)

hey guys i just picked up a mint craftsman 3.7 18". It has the original case, manuals, and wrench. There is not one scratch on this saw, amazing. The guy must have used it once and never again. The air cleaner cover says '82' is that the year? I believe this saw is 60ccs? Also is this a poulan clone? It seems like a well built saw I cant wait to get it going Ill post the pics tomm.


----------



## AOD (Mar 11, 2009)

Likely a cloned Poulan. One of the bigger saws Sears ever sold, and not a bad find, it should give you decent service.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 11, 2009)

AOD said:


> Likely a cloned Poulan. One of the bigger saws Sears ever sold, and not a bad find, it should give you decent service.




Sears sold a whole bunch of 3.7 saws that were Roper built also, in fact probably more then the Poulan built. 

For the record, Sears sold lots of bigger then 3.7 ci saws.

If we had a sears part # or a picture we could tell for sure what this 3.7ci saw is.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 11, 2009)

Does it look like this?





<p>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 11, 2009)

Or does it look like this?


----------



## AOD (Mar 11, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> For the record, Sears sold lots of bigger then 3.7 ci saws.



Must have been before my time. I've never seen anything over 55cc's in Sears, I thought the only big Sears saws were the David Bradleys.


----------



## dswensen (Mar 12, 2009)

*4.3 Craftsman*



AOD said:


> Must have been before my time. I've never seen anything over 55cc's in Sears, I thought the only big Sears saws were the David Bradleys.



I've got an old 4.3 Craftsman. I've been told it's a rebranded Echo. Must be from the 70's? Built like a tank. Runs great. 18" bar.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a 3.7 back in the eighties and it was a good saw, Cut a lot of firewood with it. Back then i was cutting for three familys and it never missed a beat. The older craftsman were good saws unlike todays that are junk. You got a good find. Should serve you well.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 12, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I had a 3.7 back in the eighties and it was a good saw, Cut a lot of firewood with it. Back then i was cutting for three familys and it never missed a beat. The older craftsman were good saws unlike todays that are junk. You got a good find. Should serve you well.



did homelite ever make them for sears ?


----------



## Banshee (Mar 12, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does a saw like that cost? I know where one is that in good running and good shape. I think I can get it for cheap. 
I'm trying to stock up on good running affordable saws to resell before the "storms" come though this year.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 12, 2009)

Banshee said:


> What does a saw like that cost? I know where one is that in good running and good shape. I think I can get it for cheap.
> I'm trying to stock up on good running affordable saws to resell before the "storms" come though this year.



when you say storms you not referring to severe weather are you ? 

if so keep safe i notice indiana is in the prime area for severe weather outbreaks 

so be safe out there this spring and summer


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 12, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> did homelite ever make them for sears ?


I don't know calvin, the one i had was either a roper or poulan.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 12, 2009)

that oil fuel cap in that picture of the gray poulan looks like this one 

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/fuel-cap-1-2-3-4-5-6-7.html
i actually have 5 of them but if i can find someone that has a saw that takes that cap i make them a offer they wont refuse on buying all 5 of the caps

also do you know anyone who owns a 306A poulan ? got a business propesition to ask them concerning parts for that model which i have available


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 12, 2009)

Banshee said:


> What does a saw like that cost? I know where one is that in good running and good shape. I think I can get it for cheap.
> I'm trying to stock up on good running affordable saws to resell before the "storms" come though this year.


 
What can you buy it for?...Or is it a make me an offer kind of guy...


----------



## andyboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Was it the saw on ebay? There was a Roper built 3.7 Craftsman saw on Ebay a couple of weeks ago. It was the type with the antivibe handle - not the one that looked like an old homelite. Kind of like the shape of a Poulan Micro, but bigger. That one on Ebay was mint. The case, saw, even the bar looked new. The bar looked like it even had all of the original craftsman label on it. I was amazed that it only went for about $45 plus shipping. The owner said that it even ran good. I figured that some collector might pick it up just for kicks.


----------



## David Y. (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought mine(craftsman rebrand 3700) for $35 at an auction 3 years ago. I saw a Poulan 4400 for, I think, $60-80 a month or so ago. I also saw a craftsman/ poulan 3800 for $60 lately.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 12, 2009)

*here she is*

Here it is! its mint this was used maybe 3 times then put in its case with atll the orig paperwork and forgotten about! 140psi and blue white spark, carb kit, fuel line and new plug on the way!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep that there be a Poulan in Craftsmans colors...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 12, 2009)

SWEET, That thing ain't seen much wood.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 12, 2009)

Joe, your a lucky man, that there's a nice saw! 

Those were pretty good runners also.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks! cant wait to get it going. thought about selling now not so sure.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't, but let me know if you do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't sell it either, It's a beauty of a saw. The one i had was grey like the other pic shown.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 12, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> Here it is! its mint this was used maybe 3 times then put in its case with atll the orig paperwork and forgotten about! 140psi and blue white spark, carb kit, fuel line and new plug on the way!



Good looking saw. Have two of them, one almost as nice with 145 comp. Also have a 3.4 Sears( Poulan). 3.7 were a lot more common though.


----------



## KindlingKing (Mar 12, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Or does it look like this?




My dad had that saw and it cut a lot of firewood. Great saw and it had a lot of torque. That autosharp feature seemed to really work. At least he got a lot of mileage out of it. Wish I still had the saw for nostalgia sake.


----------



## David Y. (Mar 13, 2009)

*Cost?*

Did you say what you paid and I missed it? Just curious. That's a nice looking saw. There was a discussion a few weeks back about whether the red was a 3700 or if the gray was a 3800( the difference seemed to be a cheaper piston/cylinder in the 3800). I have the red one and it has been a good runner. I put a 20 in bar on mine, but the 18 is probably more aprepos. I don't know if I was a bit rough with mine or it's a common problem: but I broke the plastic choke switch in half. Also, the fuel lines like to rot off pretty fast. And there is a duckbill air vent that doesn't show up in the parts diagram. If your fuel lines have gone bad, it's probably rolling around in the tank.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 13, 2009)

David Y. said:


> Did you say what you paid and I missed it? Just curious. That's a nice looking saw. There was a discussion a few weeks back about whether the red was a 3700 or if the gray was a 3800( the difference seemed to be a cheaper piston/cylinder in the 3800). I have the red one and it has been a good runner. I put a 20 in bar on mine, but the 18 is probably more aprepos. I don't know if I was a bit rough with mine or it's a common problem: but I broke the plastic choke switch in half. Also, the fuel lines like to rot off pretty fast. And there is a duckbill air vent that doesn't show up in the parts diagram. If your fuel lines have gone bad, it's probably rolling around in the tank.





I'm just guessing, but I have a feeling that the red ones were the earlier models. Seems to me I remember red Craftsman saw's before seeing grey one's.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 13, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm just guessing, but I have a feeling that the red ones were the earlier models. Seems to me I remember red Craftsman saw's before seeing grey one's.



Mark, think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Sears Craftsman/Roper 3.7PS 18*



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Or does it look like this?



I owned a Sears Craftsman/Roper 3.7PS 18 that looked exactly like this pic. I can't remember exactly what year I bought it. It had lots of cutting power. I got about 18 years of reliable service out of it. It was made before the days of anti-vibe. It caused my hands to be numb and my fingers to tingle. The muffler was extremely loud. It was nasty and obscene but it sure could cut wood!


----------



## pbtree (Mar 15, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> Here it is! its mint this was used maybe 3 times then put in its case with atll the orig paperwork and forgotten about! 140psi and blue white spark, carb kit, fuel line and new plug on the way!



Excellent - I still have my 3.4 model. It is Poulan, back when they made a good saw. I still use mine all the time for firewood - bought it new in the early 80's and never regretted it one bit!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Sears Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 - 20*



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also owned a gray/black Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 - 20. I believe it was purchased around 1990-1992. It was offered with 18 or 20 inch bars. Not a bad saw. Strong and reliable. A bit too heavy and awkward for me. I gave it to my son-in-law. It looked like a new saw. Not beat up like the one shown in the picture.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 15, 2009)

Joe, Thats a dandy looking saw you have there, best one I've seen. Like others have said, I think the red ones were earlier than the gray ones. early and mid 80's for the red, early 90's for the gray. Here a pic of mine,was made from 2 parts saws.

Gregg,


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't know what year the colors changed, but i bought mine from sears in the middle eighties and it was grey and black.


----------



## David Y. (Mar 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't know what year the colors changed, but i bought mine from sears in the middle eighties and it was grey and black.



According to acres site, the 3700 ran from 80-83 and the 3800 started in 87.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 15, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> Joe, Thats a dandy looking saw you have there, best one I've seen. Like others have said, I think the red ones were earlier than the gray ones. early and mid 80's for the red, early 90's for the gray. Here a pic of mine,was made from 2 parts saws.
> 
> Gregg,



I'm a big Poulan Countervibe fan and have several. Curious as to the compressions of your 3700 and 4000. Mine are about 145 and run strong. Don't think I've ever seen one in the 160 lb range as alot of Stihls are. In fact I have rarely seen a 3400 much over 135? Wonder if its the nature of those saws to have lower compressions than other saws?


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 15, 2009)

David Y. said:


> Did you say what you paid and I missed it? Just curious. That's a nice looking saw. There was a discussion a few weeks back about whether the red was a 3700 or if the gray was a 3800( the difference seemed to be a cheaper piston/cylinder in the 3800). I have the red one and it has been a good runner. I put a 20 in bar on mine, but the 18 is probably more aprepos. I don't know if I was a bit rough with mine or it's a common problem: but I broke the plastic choke switch in half. Also, the fuel lines like to rot off pretty fast. And there is a duckbill air vent that doesn't show up in the parts diagram. If your fuel lines have gone bad, it's probably rolling around in the tank.



I got this saw for free. My cousin had it and didnt want to waste his time with it. He went out and bought a real nice farm boss. I traded him a mccolloch eager beaver for it (i gotta get that pos back from him cause its runnin lousy). Today I pulled apart the carb, and took out the old, cracked fuel line. rebuild kit on the way. I really like this saw, I still cant believe the condition its in.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 15, 2009)

redunshee said:


> I'm a big Poulan Countervibe fan and have several. Curious as to the compressions of your 3700 and 4000. Mine are about 145 and run strong. Don't think I've ever seen one in the 160 lb range as alot of Stihls are. In fact I have rarely seen a 3400 much over 135? Wonder if its the nature of those saws to have lower compressions than other saws?



I just did a complete teardown and rebuild of a Canadian 3400xp pro, I'll be posting pics as soon as I have it running. (it's actually a 4000 with a chainbrake) With new rings, I only got 140# or so, and that was with a fair amount of oil in the cylinder for assembly. I fired it up, ran it for about 30 sec till it died. The brand new carb is all out of wack, and I'm not sure what a start point for the idle screw shoud be. Anyhow, the next day, only 120#. This doesn't worry me, the rings still need to seat. I heard all those saws rarely go over 135 #.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 15, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I just did a complete teardown and rebuild of a Canadian 3400xp pro, I'll be posting pics as soon as I have it running. (it's actually a 4000 with a chainbrake) With new rings, I only got 140# or so, and that was with a fair amount of oil in the cylinder for assembly. I fired it up, ran it for about 30 sec till it died. The brand new carb is all out of wack, and I'm not sure what a start point for the idle screw shoud be. Anyhow, the next day, only 120#. This doesn't worry me, the rings still need to seat. I heard all those saws rarely go over 135 #.



If carb is a Walbro HDB( all US 3400, 3700 and 4000) use the HDB, The Lo and HI settings to begin are 1 turn open. Idle is set once you have saw running and LO speed needle adjusted. Once saw is warm you adjust LO speed adj until saw revs up smoothly. Then you set idle so chain doesn't turn. This is usually anywhere from 2900 to 3100 RPM. I set HI speed needle with a tach at around 12,500 RPMs. Don't go too lean i.e. clockwise more than 1/4 turn . Plug should be a light brown. If you knew all this I apologize.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 15, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> I got this saw for free. My cousin had it and didnt want to waste his time with it. He went out and bought a real nice farm boss. I traded him a mccolloch eager beaver for it (i gotta get that pos back from him cause its runnin lousy). Today I pulled apart the carb, and took out the old, cracked fuel line. rebuild kit on the way. I really like this saw, I still cant believe the condition its in.




Traded a Eager Beaver for it? Family no less! Damn man, how can you sleep at night?


----------



## redunshee (Mar 15, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Traded a Eager Beaver for it? Family no less! Damn man, how can you sleep at night?



I made the mistake of working on a friend's Eager Beaver. Only saw I know of that I had to completely tear apart to get at carb. Has a stupid manual oiler that doesn't function very well. Never again.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 16, 2009)

redunshee said:


> If carb is a Walbro HDB( all US 3400, 3700 and 4000) use the HDB, The Lo and HI settings to begin are 1 turn open. Idle is set once you have saw running and LO speed needle adjusted. Once saw is warm you adjust LO speed adj until saw revs up smoothly. Then you set idle so chain doesn't turn. This is usually anywhere from 2900 to 3100 RPM. I set HI speed needle with a tach at around 12,500 RPMs. Don't go too lean i.e. clockwise more than 1/4 turn . Plug should be a light brown. If you knew all this I apologize.



Please don't apologize for taking time to help me out. I didn't know half of what you said anyway. The saw has compression, spark and is getting fuel. (I actually think it's flooding to be honest) any thought on how to get it to run? Are there any tricks you know? So that we don't hijack the OP's thread, please pm me if you have any info.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 16, 2009)

redunshee,
All of my Poulans are in the 130-135lb. area. But, they all seem to run great!, so I'm not concerned about em. I don't think I ever heard what these saws were as new. Beats me. One good thing, ya don't need a compression relese to start em.

Gregg


----------



## redunshee (Mar 16, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> redunshee,
> All of my Poulans are in the 130-135lb. area. But, they all seem to run great!, so I'm not concerned about em. I don't think I ever heard what these saws were as new. Beats me. One good thing, ya don't need a compression relese to start em.
> 
> Gregg



Looks like our comps are similar.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 16, 2009)

the saw I posted had 135psi, and this saw was not used much. Also im not looking to deal with that eager beaver. My cuz gets back from mexico tonight, hes gonna be pissed if he tries that saw as it is now!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 16, 2009)

redunshee said:


> Looks like our comps are similar.



Mine too.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 16, 2009)

*Craftsman 3.7 flooding?*

My old metallic blue Craftsman/Roper 3.7 PS 18 had a tendency to flood, esp during warm/hot starts. My newer gray/black Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 20 was easy to start and never did flood. Neither saw was equipped with bucking claws/teeth. Bucking teeth would have given less fatigue to their operators.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 16, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> My old metallic blue Craftsman/Roper 3.7 PS 18 had a tendency to flood, esp during warm/hot starts. My newer gray/black Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 20 was easy to start and never did flood. Neither saw was equipped with bucking claws/teeth. Bucking teeth would have given less fatigue to their operators.



I personally don't like them. Be happy to send you one for your poulan 3700.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 17, 2009)

*Black/Gray Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 20*

My Black/Gray Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 20 was an ok chainsaw that ran fine. Cut many cords of firewood with it. I gave it to my son-in-law mainly because I disliked its balance and handling characteristics. The crappy air filter on it constantly clogged and needed to cleaned during every gas fill up. The air cleaner on it was a major nuisance.

The Sears of today is not the Sears of the past. Sears has left owners of Craftsman chainsaws in the lurch. The beancounters at Sears HQ shut down all of our local Sears Service Centers. Sears also discontinued most replacement parts. Sears chainsaws needing repairs are now shipped 300 miles to a so-called "Service Center" out in the middle of the Mojave Desert. Turnaround times are now about 3 months. The dolts working there can't even speak English. They don't even know how to repair chainsaws and botch everything that they touch. They have plenty of time for rework but not enough time to do it right the first time. They probably commute to their day jobs from Mexico. 

Considering the above, anyone who buys a new Craftsman chainsaw from Sears today must be a glutton for punishment. Sears warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on. My local full-service Stihl, Husky, Echo, etc. dealer now gets all of my business. Sears and the box stores can go f--k themselves. The beancounters at Sears are morons!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Sears also eliminated replacment parts*

In addition to closing most of their Service Centers and firing their skilled repairmen, the penny-wise and dollar-foolish, cost-cutting bean-counters at Sears reduced or totally eliminated their stocks of chainsaw replacement parts. That means your Craftsman chainsaw will be sitting for weeks or months at a so-called Sears Service Center waiting for replacement parts to be shipped over from China.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 18, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> My old metallic blue Craftsman/Roper 3.7 PS 18 had a tendency to flood, esp during warm/hot starts. My newer gray/black Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 20 was easy to start and never did flood. Neither saw was equipped with bucking claws/teeth. Bucking teeth would have given less fatigue to their operators.


The grey and black 3.7 had a inside dog on it. The one i owned did.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 18, 2009)

*gray/black Craftsman 3.7*

I don't recall my gray/black Craftsman/Poulan 3.7 - 20 ever being equipped with bucking teeth. Maybe bucking teeth were offered as an available extra-cost option. 

Bucking teeth were an extra-cost option on the two Craftsman/Poulan 40cc - 18, Turbo Air Cleaner, anti-vibe chainsaws that I purchased later on in 1993 and 1994. I remember because I ordered bucking teeth kits for both of of them. 

I've noticed that most newer top-end Craftsman chainsaws already have bucking teeth on them as standard equipment.

Sears revises its chainsaws and modifies its model numbers so often that its difficult to keep up with all of the changes.


----------



## Donley (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh ####, I just got a 3.7 18" from my uncles estate after his passing. Just as clean or a little better will post pics as i clean it up a little.


----------



## joe25DA (Aug 23, 2009)

post them! great saw youll be happy with it.


----------



## TomCat1 (Mar 3, 2010)

joe25DA said:


> carb kit, fuel line and new plug on the way!



I just picked up the exact same saw from a friend, Craftsman/Poulan 3.7/18"
It had been stored for years, and when I started going over it I noticed the fuel lines were rotted away.

Bought some fuel line to replace, but found that the tank vent had fallen into the tank and I have no idea where fuel line from that little bugger goes to.

Anyone have any idea how this is routed?
And I'm assuming the tank vent should just plug into the hole in tank, and fuel line out from there?

Schematic or direction would be appreciated here.
~Tom


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 3, 2010)

TomCat1 said:


> I just picked up the exact same saw from a friend, Craftsman/Poulan 3.7/18"
> It had been stored for years, and when I started going over it I noticed the fuel lines were rotted away.
> 
> Bought some fuel line to replace, but found that the tank vent had fallen into the tank and I have no idea where fuel line from that little bugger goes to.
> ...



The tank simply vents through a duck bill valve in a fuel line. The line exits the tank and is just tucked in between the tank and the back of the case.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 3, 2010)

joe25DA said:


> Here it is! its mint this was used maybe 3 times then put in its case with atll the orig paperwork and forgotten about! 140psi and blue white spark, carb kit, fuel line and new plug on the way!



Joe, have one exactly like it in a case. 140 comp. and pristine. Keep it to look at as its too nice to use.


----------



## redunshee (Mar 3, 2010)

joe25DA said:


> thanks! cant wait to get it going. thought about selling now not so sure.



Joe, for some unknown reason the Craftsman branded saws bring less than the identical saw in Lime Green. Must be a Sears thing. That's why I haven't tried to sell mine.
Bob


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 3, 2010)

Its funny, this was one of my first posts on AS. That 3.7 is like new. I don't use it much just for that reason. I won't ever sell it, I have all the orig manuals and the case. Nice looking saw too


----------



## TomCat1 (Mar 3, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> The tank simply vents through a duck bill valve in a fuel line. The line exits the tank and is just tucked in between the tank and the back of the case.



Mornin FATGUY, 
After fishing the valve out of tank I tried reinserting it into the hole in tank, but it was not a tight fit and would not stay. Tried sticking it into some fuel line and stuffing that into hole, but it leaks like a sieve through the valve. Think I may need a new valve.. in addition to finding out how it's supposed to be installed.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 3, 2010)

' mornin' cat. After re reading my post, i can see how it may sound confusing, so I'll try again. Get a piece of fuel line and fish it through the vent hole in the tank. On the portion that's inside the tank, either put a new duck bill valve in (available at most Stihl dealers) or screw a small screw into it (not all the way) The portion of vent line outside the tank can be tucked in anywhere. Hope this helps.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 3, 2010)

TomCat1 said:


> Mornin FATGUY,
> After fishing the valve out of tank I tried reinserting it into the hole in tank, but it was not a tight fit and would not stay. Tried sticking it into some fuel line and stuffing that into hole, but it leaks like a sieve through the valve. Think I may need a new valve.. in addition to finding out how it's supposed to be installed.



Heres my 4000 the same as a 3.7, I thought it was clean till I pulled the cover to get pics of the fuel lines, glad I did theres a mess there, Im gonna do the lines on this one too. As you can see the tank vent is on the right and goes under the case. The fuel line is on the left and fits in a slot in the case then under and up to the inlet.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TomCat1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Much appreciated Joe!
My brother sees me working on it and doesn't get it. He just sees and old a$$ saw. Looking forward to getting it all back together and showin him what's what.


----------



## TomCat1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ugh... either I'm doin sumthin wrong... or that valve is shot. Gas is still leaking. Going to see if I can replace valve. Found one for a Roper 3.7, hopefully that will fit, and solve the problem.


----------



## flhusa1 (Mar 9, 2010)

*vent line*

i just finished fixin my red 3.7/18 saw like yours with the fuel line link kit from sears parts. do you have the little fitting with a small and a larger end? attach the fuel line tubing to the large end and feed the fuel in from the top of the tank where the vent line hole is. when the fitting gets to the hole it will fit tight and seal with line over the fat end. you will have to force it in. put another piece of fuel line on the small end sticking out of the tank. route that like in the picture and it should be ok.


----------



## TomCat1 (Mar 9, 2010)

flhusa1 said:


> i just finished fixin my red 3.7/18 saw like yours with the fuel line link kit from sears parts. do you have the little fitting with a small and a larger end? attach the fuel line tubing to the large end and feed the fuel in from the top of the tank where the vent line hole is. when the fitting gets to the hole it will fit tight and seal with line over the fat end. you will have to force it in. put another piece of fuel line on the small end sticking out of the tank. route that like in the picture and it should be ok.



Hey flhusa1,
Pretty sure the vent valve is no good. Not much resistance and seems same when blowing through either end. I've got a new one coming, and plenty of fuel line. Should do the trick.
Thanx for posting,
~Tom


----------



## steve-- (Aug 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm just guessing, but I have a feeling that the red ones were the earlier models. Seems to me I remember red Craftsman saw's before seeing grey one's.





redunshee said:


> Mark, think you hit the nail on the head.


I don't know about that. I have a red 3.7/18" Craftsman, but it's a Roper built, and it is a heck of a lot more modern looking than that gray saw, and mine has rubber mounted/anti vib front handle as well, but I don't really know... It's just a guess based on looks.


----------



## pbtree (Aug 27, 2010)

steve-- said:


> I don't know about that. I have a red 3.7/18" Craftsman, but it's a Roper built, and it is a heck of a lot more modern looking than that gray saw, and mine has rubber mounted/anti vib front handle as well, but I don't really know... It's just a guess based on looks.



I believe for the Poulan variety, that the red ones predated the gray ones.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 29, 2010)

*Craftsman 3.7 chainsaw*

I've owned the blue and white Craftsman 3.7 made by Roper and I've owned the gray and black Craftsman 3.7 made by Poulan. 

The 3.7 made by Roper was lighter in weight, better balanced and easier to handle than the 3.7 made by Poulan.


----------



## joe25DA (Aug 29, 2010)

I had 2 roper saws for a little while. Those were offered before the CVA poulans I believe. I dont know the weight of the ropers but the 3.7 CVA (poulan) weighs around 13lbs. The CVAs have a bigger, heavier clutch, (the ropers use a fiber material), the CVAs also have an anti-vibe system the the earlier ropers don't. Plus the Poulan saws are easier to work on, higher rpm, and a modern design. Not knocking the ropers. They were very well built saws and high compression too! I just preferred the Poulans.

Cool NY times quote btw!


----------



## steve-- (Aug 30, 2010)

pbtree said:


> I believe for the Poulan variety, that the red ones predated the gray ones.


I don't think the color had anything to do with the manufacturer, I'm sure it was dictated by Sears. But nevertheless, I was basing my comment on a picture of one of the real old saws someone posted. I'm pretty sure now that my saw is older than the gray ones you're referring to.


----------



## steve-- (Aug 30, 2010)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I've owned the blue and white Craftsman 3.7 made by Roper and I've owned the gray and black Craftsman 3.7 made by Poulan.
> 
> The 3.7 made by Roper was lighter in weight, better balanced and easier to handle than the 3.7 made by Poulan.





joe25DA said:


> I had 2 roper saws for a little while. Those were offered before the CVA poulans I believe. I dont know the weight of the ropers but the 3.7 CVA (poulan) weighs around 13lbs. The CVAs have a bigger, heavier clutch, (the ropers use a fiber material), the CVAs also have an anti-vibe system the the earlier ropers don't. Plus the Poulan saws are easier to work on, higher rpm, and a modern design. Not knocking the ropers. They were very well built saws and high compression too! I just preferred the Poulans.
> 
> Cool NY times quote btw!


Well, since my post yesterday, my buddy bought a Stihl 046 and gave me his 044, and it weighs exactly the same as my 3.7, but is several levels above it when it comes to power, and is much more comfortable to use.


----------



## redunshee (Aug 30, 2010)

steve-- said:


> Well, since my post yesterday, my buddy bought a Stihl 046 and gave me his 044, and it weighs exactly the same as my 3.7, but is several levels above it when it comes to power, and is much more comfortable to use.



Bigger saw by about 10cc and higher Rpms


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 30, 2010)

steve-- said:


> I don't know about that. I have a red 3.7/18" Craftsman, but it's a Roper built, and it is a heck of a lot more modern looking than that gray saw, and mine has rubber mounted/anti vib front handle as well, but I don't really know... It's just a guess based on looks.



Well I do know about that! Red ones first. Yeah right a horizontal Roper is more modern looking LOL 



PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I've owned the blue and white Craftsman 3.7 made by Roper and I've owned the gray and black Craftsman 3.7 made by Poulan.
> 
> The 3.7 made by Roper was lighter in weight, better balanced and easier to handle than the 3.7 made by Poulan.



Yep lighter some, but no antivibe at all. The 3.7 Poulan will smoke it in the cut. 

I'll argue the better balanced part all day long and into the night, but its your opinion. 

You really should be comparing the Roper to a 306A. The weight will be really close then. 



steve-- said:


> Well, since my post yesterday, my buddy bought a Stihl 046 and gave me his 044, and it weighs exactly the same as my 3.7, but is several levels above it when it comes to power, and is much more comfortable to use.



Whats your point in this post? Yeah the 044 is bigger, 20 years newer etc. 

If you want to compare the 3700 to another saw, why dont you compare it to one of its own age and size. Like maybe a Mac 610 or a Homelite 360?


----------



## steve-- (Sep 1, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well I do know about that! Red ones first. Yeah right a horizontal Roper is more modern looking LOL ?


Hmmm... That's odd, the wording you chose to use in this most recent post is quite contradictory to the wording in the post of yours in which I was replying to originally.

In your original post you said the following...



Modifiedmark said:


> *I'm just "guessing" *, but I have a *"feeling"* that the red ones were the earlier models. *Seems to me* I remember red Craftsman saw's before seeing grey one's.


Displaying doubt throughout it's entirety.

Now you say *"Well I do know about that!"* even using an exclamation point, as if to be a smart ass.

Kind of an odd way to respond to a person considering the historical context of the discussion. 

But anyway, without looking and without remembering the exact color, I had just remembered seeing this picture posted in this thread, and thougt that was the saw he was referring to.






And I already caught my mistake, as you can see in this response I gave before you even posted.



steve-- said:


> Well, since my post yesterday, my buddy bought a Stihl 046 and gave me his 044, and it weighs exactly the same as my 3.7, but is several levels above it when it comes to power, and is much more comfortable to use.












Modifiedmark said:


> Whats your point in this post? Yeah the 044 is bigger, 20 years newer etc.
> 
> If you want to compare the 3700 to another saw, why dont you compare it to one of its own age and size. Like maybe a Mac 610 or a Homelite 360?


What's the point of my post? I find that an odd question as well, because I've said the same thing I said in that post to my best friend who is a logger, and to a few guys he works with, and every one of them knew exactly what my point was. It's pretty damn cut and dry... Are you even being serious? I don't really know if I should actually go into an explanation or not, because if you're just kidding I'd be wasting my time.

Though I suppose I could give a short explanation just in case.

My point is a couple different things. First of all, that since getting the new saw my interest has moved away from the old saw, since I don't really have much use for it any more. And this is partially why I mentioned the weight of the two saws... Why carry around a much less powerful and slower saw when it presents only limitations, and no benefits? the older say doesn't have a brake, doesn't have a full wrap handle, isn't as comfortable, and isn't as well balanced.

And also, these are the two saws I own... Why would I compare it to some other saw that I don't own, nor ever will own? The comparison I made relates to me personally, and effects me personally, it's not just some theoretical comparison for the hell of it, that has absolutely nothing to do with me.

That's my point.


If you are in fact serious in your questioning, I'll end in saying that taking advantage of our unique ability of advanced abstract thought as human beings, and using the concept of simple deduction and using basic reasoning skills, can be very helpful in eliminating the need to ask such questions.


Still I'm not completely sure as to whether you were being a smart ass or not, so let me know, and when I receive your answer, I'll adjust the nature of any of my future responses to you accordingly.


----------



## gemniii (Sep 1, 2010)

*another old one*

Well since this seems like the most current Craftsman thread, and may become a sticky, can anyone id this one?

It was my Dad's back in the '70's. It's a 3.7











under the air-cover is model no. 917,315472 17" bar, s/n #0015202

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 1, 2010)

steve-- said:


> Hmmm... That's odd, the wording you chose to use in this most recent post is quite contradictory to the wording in the post of yours in which I was replying to originally.
> 
> In your original post you said the following...
> 
> ...





My you really put some effort in to this reply, I'll see if I can do it any justice, but you have set the bar pretty high. 

Did you ever study anything, and not know about something about it for sure, but then 1 1/2 years later, you really do know something about it? 

Well that happend to me! Yep 1 1/2 years ago when I posted that, I wasn't completely sure but guess what? Yep I learned something. Yep I was right and I know display no doubt about it. 

Now as to your points, they were not spelled out as well as you have come back to explain, there your opinion on what you want to use and thats fine, but your basically saying you want to use a newer saw, so why point out flaws in the older ones? Thats why they make new designs right? 

At this point your post have me confused as to which 3.7 saw your even talking about. 


As to being a smart ass? I try to help around here and I don't like that comment directed at me at all.


Now adjust that or not, I could care less.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 1, 2010)

To get back on track, I have a couple of the Roper built saws. If anyone wants them as a project let me know.






I also have a couple of these 3.7's as well, though this is the only picture I could find. Both run well and one has the original case.


----------

